# greetings from western Pennsylvania



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* EDL. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Norb (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!!!!!:RockOn::band::blob1::guitarist::drummer::jazzmatazzes::rock:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

